# KICKER COMP? OR KICKER VR?



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHITCH IS A BETTER SUB THE KICKER COMP OR KICKER VRs ??


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

kicker comp is the lowest on the totem pole I think, the VR are the next model up.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 22 2005, 09:10 PM~3868822
> *kicker comp is the lowest on the totem pole I think, the VR are the next model up.
> *


KICKER COMP IS THE FREE AIR SPEAKERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH ARE THEY ARE U SURE? DAMN DIDNT KNOW THAT THANKS , OH AND THAT 78 HARD HOMEBOY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 22 2005, 11:10 PM~3868822
> *kicker comp is the lowest on the totem pole I think, the VR are the next model up.
> *


DAMN SO THEM VRs STILL GOOD RIGHT? I WANT TO GET 4 12s 4 NOW TILL I GET MY SET UP IN DA TRUNK , WHAT OTHER TYPES OF KICKER BRAND THEY GOT


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

go wit h the vrs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU , YOU GOT VRS HOMIE?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 22 2005, 09:12 PM~3868842
> *OH ARE THEY ARE U SURE? DAMN DIDNT KNOW THAT THANKS , OH AND THAT 78 HARD HOMEBOY
> *


I GOT 3 COMPS IN THAT 78 AND I BEEN USING KICKER FOR A LONG WHILE. IF YOU GOIN WITH A BOX YOU NEED TO USE THE VR'S. THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Sep 22 2005, 11:24 PM~3868953
> *I GOT 3 COMPS IN THAT 78 AND I BEEN USING KICKER FOR A LONG WHILE. IF YOU GOIN WITH A BOX YOU NEED TO USE THE VR'S. THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE.
> *


ON THE VRs ARE THEY GOOD IN SEALED BOXES OR PORTED I REALLY WANT TO PORT THEM, BUT YEAH HOMIE I WAS GOING TO USE THE SAME PAINT LAYOUT ON MY GLASSHOUSE


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Sep 22 2005, 09:12 PM~3868842
> *OH ARE THEY ARE U SURE? DAMN DIDNT KNOW THAT THANKS , OH AND THAT 78 HARD HOMEBOY
> *



they can be free air, but do not have to be.

Personally (I just sold 3 comp 12's brand new) they didnt get low enough, and I have been designing and builing enclosure for a few years...


the subs just arent made to handle that kind of low pressure.. if you want extended lower range, maybe try the vr's, I have had no experience with them.

-J


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

comp vrs
port them
enjoy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 22 2005, 11:31 PM~3869006
> *they can be free air, but do not have to be.
> 
> Personally (I just sold 3 comp 12's brand new) they didnt get low enough, and I have been designing and builing enclosure for a few years...
> ...


DAMN IM GLAD I DIDNT GET THEM COMPS :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Old school Free Air








10" VR's








8" VR's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats tight set up


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

get the compVr's, they perform well in sealed and even better when ported...for the price, you cant loose with them...i've gotten alot of 1 ups for my single...its fun driving by and ppl thinking that clean ass mid, high, and bass combination is coming from the civic next to me, until the civic drives off and the bass is still shaking your shit as well as mine...

if i had a car, and i was going the compvr way, i would prolly work it out with 4 12"ers sealed...or 2 15's ported...

but i got a thing for single sub systems and 1 RE 18" would make me smile pretty big...

-qs


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

kicker square L7 or solo x is the way to go


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Sep 23 2005, 11:43 PM~3875272
> *kicker square L7 or solo x is the way to go
> *


those must literally be the only subs you know of, in every post tonight you have recommended them with out giving a reason why, just "go with the solo x" and that it...

and i would recommend the L5 over the L7 being that the have the same components and prodce the same sound (difference is that the L7 can handle more then the L5), and if your hunting SQ, then i wouldnt recommend the solo -x being that it was crafted strictly for SPL

-qs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 23 2005, 10:17 PM~3875134
> *get the compVr's, they perform well in sealed and even better when ported...for the price, you cant loose with them...i've gotten alot of 1 ups for my single...its fun driving by and ppl thinking that clean ass mid, high, and bass combination is coming from the civic next to me, until the civic drives off and the bass is still shaking your shit as well as mine...
> 
> if i had a car, and i was going the compvr way, i would prolly work it out with 4 12"ers sealed...or 2 15's ported...
> ...


thats what i was going to do 15s ported if that dont fit in da trunk im going 4 12s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if i had the money i would get the L7s


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 23 2005, 09:10 PM~3875400
> *those must literally be the only subs you know of, in every post tonight you have recommended them with out giving a reason why, just "go with the solo x" and that it...
> 
> and i would recommend the L5 over the L7 being that the have the same components and prodce the same sound (difference is that the L7 can handle more then the L5), and if your hunting SQ, then i wouldnt recommend the solo -x being that it was crafted strictly for SPL
> ...


sorry but L7 is much better than L5. kicker has made it known that the L5 have problems. many complaints on the L5 blowing. For the price on square compared to W7 is the difference to me. I've owned nothing but L7 since they came out and never blown one. Had two 15L7 in my monte for like 3 years. I took them out to sell them and they looked like they just came out the box brand new. They are indestructable. I then bought the new style 15L7. And about sound quality your talking about solo x being built for spl. One square L7 12 has great sound quality have you been to a Iasca sound show lately many cars are running square hmmmm i wonder why


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Sep 24 2005, 02:53 PM~3877274
> *sorry but L7 is much better than L5. kicker has made it known that the L5 have problems. many complaints on the L5 blowing. For the price on square compared to W7 is the difference to me. I've owned nothing but L7 since they came out and never blown one. Had two 15L7 in my monte for like 3 years. I took them out to sell them and they looked like they just came out the box brand new. They are indestructable. I then bought the new style 15L7. And about sound quality your talking about solo x being built for spl. One square L7 12 has great sound quality have you been to a Iasca sound show lately many cars are running square hmmmm i wonder why
> *


Holy Schnike! :0 

I disagree with everything you typed... 

But that has no bearing on this forum, so continue pimping Kicker's nut sack... :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Sep 24 2005, 01:53 PM~3877274
> *sorry but L7 is much better than L5. kicker has made it known that the L5 have problems. many complaints on the L5 blowing. For the price on square compared to W7 is the difference to me. I've owned nothing but L7 since they came out and never blown one. Had two 15L7 in my monte for like 3 years. I took them out to sell them and they looked like they just came out the box brand new. They are indestructable. I then bought the new style 15L7. And about sound quality your talking about solo x being built for spl. One square L7 12 has great sound quality have you been to a Iasca sound show lately many cars are running square hmmmm i wonder why
> *


Ill keep it short and sweet and say...

YOU ARE WRONG :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 03:50 PM~3877473
> *Ill keep it short and sweet and say...
> 
> YOU ARE WRONG  :uh:
> *


 :0 

I was told I couldn't say that here, or I would get my hand popped by the mods! :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 02:52 PM~3877482
> *:0
> 
> I was told I couldn't say that here, or I would get my hand popped by the mods!  :angry:
> *


*points n laughs*


*hides in corner*


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

lol...like i said before, i like kicker and everything that produces sound in my truck came in a "livin' loud" box...but what you said was TOTAL BULLSHIT...

the difference in L5 and L7 is power handling and a couple minor functions, they still sound the same though (sq)... and the L7's are not the best subs in the world when looking at sq OR spl...and the solo -x 's are loud ass shit, but there ARE subs that will top it...

so i really dont know what your getting at here, maybe you should do your homework and stop looking at the price tags on subs and thinking that there the best in the world... and i dont know WHAT competitions you are talking about where L7's shut the game down and ranked on all the other subs out there...the l7's are far from the bottom of the pit with subs, but they're not sitting at the thrown either...

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone wanna come over to my place and check out my blown L7 collection? They're throw away subs, plain an simple....crank em till they pop....:rofl: 


Personally id never screw with again anything that wasnt owner reconeable.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 02:50 PM~3877473
> *Ill keep it short and sweet and say...
> 
> YOU ARE WRONG  :uh:
> *


Well I know Fleetwood Mac, and he has not only been working with, but knows people in the Industry. In fact one of his homies works for a very popular Car Stereo shop in Orlando, and surronding areas, that is very heavy in the Car Stereo Circuit. I would think that he knows somewhat about what he is talking about. His boy has 2-18's Solo in the back of his Expo, and that shit is ridiculous. The speaker is not the problem, the people using the speaker, and the installers of the speakers are the problem, not the sub.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 26 2005, 01:27 PM~3886806
> *Well I know Fleetwood Mac, and he has not only been working with, but knows people in the Industry.  In fact one of his homies works for a very popular Car Stereo shop in Orlando, and surronding areas, that is very heavy in the Car Stereo Circuit.  I would think that he knows somewhat about what he is talking about. His boy has 2-18's Solo in the back of his Expo, and that shit is ridiculous.  The speaker is not the problem, the people using the speaker, and the installers of the speakers are the problem, not the sub.
> *


like I said.... he is wrong. The only physical differences between the L5 and the L7 is the L5 has a stamped steel basket and the L7 has a cast aluminum basket and the L7 has a spider thats slightly stiffer than the L5. Thats what allows it to handle a little more power and makes it a little louder. Just because his friend has a system that was built by a shop thats "heavy in the car stereo circuit" doesnt mean he knows wtf he is talking about. For him to say the L7s are indestructible makes him seem like an idiot trying to sell some subs to a n00b. There is no such thing as a sub thats indestructible. I have subs with 300oz magnets, 7 spiders, kevlar cones w/carbon fiber dustcaps and tons of cooling and I can smoke them at will. Any sub can be blown and l7s are on the easier side of the scale when it comes to that. Ive seen well over a hundred L7s that have been smoked in daily applications and in the lanes. They use a generic 3" kapton voice coil iirc. Ive seen the 15s smoked with as little as 300w per sub. And by him saying there are ppl that use them in IASCA competitons isnt saying much. I can take a beat up pinto and enter the lowrider supershow but that doesnt mean I win or that my car is worth shit in this instance. If you want to talk sq go listen to some Image Dynamics subs for awhile then listen to the L7s. The only person that Ive seen thats won anything with L7s is gary biggs and he can win with damn near any sub.. he is that good; besides his kicker subs were only used for the SPL portion of his install :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't think his comments were in technical as far as nature, but more of a personal thing. But there are alot of people using L7 in Competition, they are very popular. I personally listened to a RE, and a Brahma, and there was nothing special that I heard, maybe I was thinking there was gonna be a differnece, and noticeable tonal difference, but I actually would put my friends 13W7 against all of them. As far as Depth, and output, nothing was close. But again, that is what I think, we all have our own personal appearence.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 26 2005, 02:10 PM~3887066
> *I don't think his comments were in technical as far as nature, but more of a personal thing.  But there are alot of people using L7 in Competition, they are very popular.  I personally listened to a RE, and a Brahma, and there was nothing special that I heard, maybe I was thinking there was gonna be a differnece, and noticeable tonal difference, but I actually would put my friends 13W7 against all of them.  As far as Depth, and output, nothing was close.  But again, that is what I think, we all have our own personal appearence.
> *


The only applications in competition where the L7s do okay is in street A and mini street. What model RE sub did you listen to? What size box? How much power? How was it loaded? If you cant hear the difference between a Brahama and an L7 you should have your ears checked. The brahama slaughters the L7 in tonal accuracy and in low frequency output. A 13w7, Brahama, and XXX are all in the same class which is several steps above the L7. And if you want to get technical, the w7 is seen as "better" than the XXX by some people and others think the XXX is better. But even those that believe the w7 is the better sub agree its only by a very small amount and considering the W7 costs twice as much as the XXX who is putting out the better overall deal?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 26 2005, 02:27 PM~3887191
> *The only applications in competition where the L7s do okay is in street A and mini street.  What model RE sub did you listen to? What size box? How much power? How was it loaded?  If you cant hear the difference between a Brahama and an L7 you should have your ears checked. The brahama slaughters the L7 in tonal accuracy and in low frequency output. A 13w7, Brahama, and XXX are all in the same class which is several steps above the L7. And if you want to get technical, the w7 is seen as "better" than the XXX by some people and others think the XXX is better. But even those that believe the w7 is the better sub agree its only by a very small amount and considering the W7 costs twice as much as the XXX who is putting out the better overall deal?
> *


See well here is an exact example of what I am talking about, you were dogging him about being on L7 Nutz, but damn if you aint on Brahama nutz yourself, so again that was his preference, and that is yours, I don't know all the specs, it was two 12's, they were the XXX, that was on the dust cone. But there was a seriously noticiable differnce, as far as output, the W7 was just slamming, the XXX was doing its thing, but compared to all the power that was on the XXX, compared to the 1000/1 JL that was on the 13w7, it was not even close. I think the guy was running 4 Kicker amps, 2-1200's and 2 others, did not get that close to see, but they were 4 channel amps. But it was a nice set up, big ass box though, but it was nice, I had been flirting with the Ideal, so I wanted to hear it for my self. I think I am gonna look around and get the W7 for sure.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 26 2005, 01:34 PM~3887655
> *See well here is an exact example of what I am talking about, you were dogging him about being on L7 Nutz, but damn if you aint on Brahama nutz yourself, so again that was his preference, and that is yours, I don't know all the specs, it was two 12's, they were the XXX, that was on the dust cone.  But there was a seriously noticiable differnce, as far as output, the W7 was just slamming, the XXX was doing its thing, but compared to all the power that was on the XXX, compared to the 1000/1 JL that was on the 13w7, it was not even close.  I think the guy was running 4 Kicker amps, 2-1200's and 2 others, did not get that close to see, but they were 4 channel amps.  But it was a nice set up, big ass box though, but it was nice, I had been flirting with the Ideal, so I wanted to hear it for my self.  I think I am gonna look around and get the W7 for sure.
> *


The XXX is comparable to the W7 in every way form and fashion. If the W7 was "salmming" the XXX in output and/or SQ then it was more then likely the setup. Everything comes into factor. Power, enclosure, positioning of sub, all the way down to the electrical system. 

Im sorry to say, but if you are going to fork out over 400-450.00 for a W7 then you would almost be retarded for not grabbing up a XXX or a Brahma instead. But hey, like you said, its all preference and nobody can tell you what to do with your money. . . so good luck with it either way.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 26 2005, 03:34 PM~3887655
> *See well here is an exact example of what I am talking about, you were dogging him about being on L7 Nutz, but damn if you aint on Brahama nutz yourself, so again that was his preference, and that is yours, I don't know all the specs, it was two 12's, they were the XXX, that was on the dust cone.  But there was a seriously noticiable differnce, as far as output, the W7 was just slamming, the XXX was doing its thing, but compared to all the power that was on the XXX, compared to the 1000/1 JL that was on the 13w7, it was not even close.  I think the guy was running 4 Kicker amps, 2-1200's and 2 others, did not get that close to see, but they were 4 channel amps.  But it was a nice set up, big ass box though, but it was nice, I had been flirting with the Ideal, so I wanted to hear it for my self.  I think I am gonna look around and get the W7 for sure.
> *


FYI I dont like Brahamas, but I would be a fool like you if I had the gall to say the l7 is in the same league as the brahama. And go ahead and spend 800 on a 13w7 I could pay retail and get an xxx for half the price and be just as loud and have a flat bl curve to go along with the nasty ass low end  And in the event my sub were to blow I could recone it for 70bux, you on the other hand better pray for a warranty and throw down a couple hundred


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Actually I did not say that L7 was in the same league, I think they are better. But I would never pay retail for anything, I know too many people, either way I am not as impressed with Brahma's as all these flunkies on here. But maybe it was the install, cause it was not what people have been blowing up.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 26 2005, 12:02 PM~3887003
> * Ive seen the 15s smoked with as little as 300w per sub.
> *


underpowering a sub is the easiest way to fry a voice coil. lots of people say "i blew this sub with only XXX watts!! Why?" people with smaller or generic amps push the amps to the point of clipping or distortion.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Sep 26 2005, 09:13 PM~3890186
> *underpowering a sub is the easiest way to fry a voice coil. lots of people say "i blew this sub with only XXX watts!! Why?" people with smaller or generic amps push the amps to the point of clipping or distortion.
> *


heat kills subs most of the time...... not distortion

so are you saying I could crank the gains on a cheap sony amp and it would blow my dd 9515 since the signal would be distorted? :blank stare:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 26 2005, 04:34 PM~3888040
> *Actually I did not say that L7 was in the same league, I think they are better.  But I would never pay retail for anything, I know too many people, either way I am not as impressed with Brahma's as all these flunkies on here.  But maybe it was the install, cause it was not what people have been blowing up.
> *


what are they better at? db drag? sq applications? low frequency output? quick accurate bass?


enlighten me....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 27 2005, 01:22 AM~3892066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whaddap neezy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 27 2005, 01:22 AM~3892066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Snoop, you be killling me.


----------

